# Eddie Murphy and Arsenio Hall in "Coming to America 2"



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello.

Paramount Pictures has announced an August 7, 2020 release date for their untitled sequel to the 1988 "Coming to Amercia".

http://www.projectcasting.com/news/coming-to-america-sequel/




 




coming 7.August 2020.


----------



## Superbronx (May 1, 2019)

Oh wow! I watched part one last week on my pc. Lol so funny. I hope part 2 is that good


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

‘Spy’ Production Designer Jefferson Sage Joins Paramount’s ‘Coming 2 America’ Starring Eddie Murphy.

https://hnentertainment.co/spy-prod...ounts-coming-2-america-starring-eddie-murphy/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

Now it is really coming to America.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope it's good and doesn't tarnish the legacy of the first film!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2021)

Now on Amazon Prime.

(Reading a little through the Customter Reviews......oh dear....)


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Now on Amazon Prime.
> 
> (Reading a little through the Customter Reviews......oh dear....)


Let me guess, "pointless soulless cash grab with most of the stars phoning their parts in for a quick paycheck"?


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 2, 2022)

I watched both of these back to back and.....the 2nd one felt so long and unfunny, like it was forced. Wasn't too fond of the same premise, only this time, it was to find his son instead of just coming to the country. If they ever make a 3rd one, it needs the same humor as the original.


----------

